# Need help making t-shirt for my father...



## tpizzys (Mar 11, 2021)

I am a new member to the forums. I want to surprise my father with a t-shirt of his former business but the logo design no longer exists. It was a local fish service store. I have a shirt from when the business still existed, but thats about it. The existing shirt has no trademark or copyright emblem on the logo. Is there anyway I can get this design to make a bigger shirt? Any suggestions/feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tpizzys (Mar 11, 2021)

Not 100% sure if there is a forum on this topic, so I thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

tpizzys said:


> The existing shirt has no trademark or copyright emblem on the logo.


Copyright applies automatically, so the work is copyrighted.



tpizzys said:


> Is there anyway I can get this design to make a bigger shirt?


Yes. Fairly easy done from a photo... the better the photo the easier it is.
Technically you need permission from the copyright owner to do this


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if it is his former business, then he owns the rights

if that is the case, post the most detailed pic you can here


----------



## tpizzys (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank y'all so much. What website can I do this on?


----------



## tpizzys (Mar 11, 2021)

into the T said:


> if it is his former business, then he owns the rights
> 
> if that is the case, post the most detailed pic you can here


Posted below


----------



## tpizzys (Mar 11, 2021)

TABOB said:


> Copyright applies automatically, so the work is copyrighted.
> 
> 
> Yes. Fairly easy done from a photo... the better the photo the easier it is.
> Technically you need permission from the copyright owner to do this


How can I do this?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tpizzys said:


> How can I do this?


The least expensive way is to find a local printer in your city doing Direct To Garment (DTG) printing. Printing alone should cost no more than $20-$30. But they would probably charge you an artwork fee to recreate the artwork needed to print.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

These images aren't too good. They are taken at an angle and the print is breaking up. If you'd like to print it yourself I'd suggest finding the font used in the logo (I think it might be 'Langdon Regular' ) and lay out the text in your graphics software.










The 3 fishes can be easily vectorised from your supplied images and added to the design.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

webtrekker said:


> (I think it might be 'Langdon Regular' )


Spot on



> The 3 fishes can be easily vectorised from your supplied images and added to the design.


Just google 'nemo fish vector' or 'Ocellaris Clownfish vector'. Tons of free downloads. Just use the fish with the small eyes and not the big ones. 😄


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Easy 5 minute job, so here it is...
The small image is identical to the large one. All I did for this one is cut it from the large one.








Here are the vector (.svg) files you need to the printer:





fish 1.svg - File.re temporary file sharing







file.re









fish 2.svg - File.re temporary file sharing







file.re




You have 24h to download the files... They will be deleted after that.
I hope your dad likes the surprise.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

TABOB said:


> Copyright applies automatically, so the work is copyrighted.


Doesn't matter since he's not selling it.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Doesn't matter since he's not selling it.


That's a misconception.
A copy is a copy, and the fair use doctrine does not include "personal use".
In reality however, nobody is going to waste their time for one isolated print.


----------



## tpizzys (Mar 11, 2021)

TABOB said:


> Easy 5 minute job, so here it is...
> The small image is identical to the large one. All I did for this one is cut it from the large one.
> View attachment 272655
> 
> ...


He's gonna love it, thank you so much. Means more than you know!


----------



## emdprez (May 25, 2010)

tpizzys said:


> He's gonna love it, thank you so much. Means more than you know!


Let me know if you need DTG Printing of this shirt. I can have it done and shipped in a day if you'd like. I use Kornit Printer in NYC.


----------



## DollarSeed (Mar 4, 2021)

TABOB said:


> Copyright applies automatically, so the work is copyrighted.
> 
> 
> Yes. Fairly easy done from a photo... the better the photo the easier it is.
> Technically you need permission from the copyright owner to do this


Now why we would ask his father for permission to make him a present?


----------



## kgetta (Jan 15, 2009)

TABOB said:


> Easy 5 minute job, so here it is...
> The small image is identical to the large one. All I did for this one is cut it from the large one.
> View attachment 272655
> 
> ...


Wow, that was nice of you!


----------



## terrywhelchel (Jun 15, 2011)

tpizzys said:


> I am a new member to the forums. I want to surprise my father with a t-shirt of his former business but the logo design no longer exists. It was a local fish service store. I have a shirt from when the business still existed, but thats about it. The existing shirt has no trademark or copyright emblem on the logo. Is there anyway I can get this design to make a bigger shirt? Any suggestions/feedback would be greatly appreciated!


I am a graphic designer and have been for a long time - I am now semi-retired - my specialty has been recreating art for thsirt printers. I will be more than happy to help you - I would need a copy of the logo you are wanting to put on the shirt - you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

terrywhelchel said:


> I am a graphic designer and have been for a long time - I am now semi-retired - my specialty has been recreating art for thsirt printers. I will be more than happy to help you - I would need a copy of the logo you are wanting to put on the shirt - you can email me at [email protected]


the logo is in post #5
the finished artwork has been posted by TABOB in post #11


----------



## Blblongoria (Apr 3, 2017)

tpizzys said:


> I am a new member to the forums. I want to surprise my father with a t-shirt of his former business but the logo design no longer exists. It was a local fish service store. I have a shirt from when the business still existed, but thats about it. The existing shirt has no trademark or copyright emblem on the logo. Is there anyway I can get this design to make a bigger shirt? Any suggestions/feedback would be greatly appreciated!


Try DesignAShirt.com you can upload your image choose your shirt size color snd pay snd ship on the site. It is a family owned business too so you get the personal touch


----------

